# Brasile - Spagna: Domenica 30 Giugno ore 24. Finale Conf Cup



## admin (27 Giugno 2013)

*Brasile Spagna*, *finale* della *Confederations Cup 2013*. 

*Quando e a che ora?*

La partita si giocherà *Domenica 30 Giugno 2013* alle *ore 24* (mezzanotte) italiane. 

*Dove vedere Brasile Spagna in tv?*

La partita verrà trasmessa in *diretta su Rai 1* e su Sky Sport e Sky Calcio

A seguire: probabili formazioni, formazioni ufficiali, arbitro e commenti pre e post partita

Spagna Brasile finale di Confederations Cup 2013


----------



## BB7 (27 Giugno 2013)

Questa sarà una bella partita, scommetto su una sorpresa del Brasile


----------



## Ale (27 Giugno 2013)

daje brazil


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2013)

Basta con sta Spagna...


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Giugno 2013)

Forza Brasile,assolutamente.


----------



## juventino (28 Giugno 2013)

Vado controcorrente, odio troppo Neymar e il Brasile. Tiferò per gli spagnoli.


----------



## chicagousait (28 Giugno 2013)

Nn sopporto proprio il CR7 brasiliano, tiferò Spagna


----------



## S T B (28 Giugno 2013)

io sono molto combattuto, ma opterei per il Brasile...


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Giugno 2013)

Sempre odio per la Spagna.
Nonostante l'enorme simpatia che provo per Neymar (quel marmocchio credo sia il giocatore che tollero di meno), forza Brasile!


----------



## MisterBet (28 Giugno 2013)

Prima della partita di stasera pensavo ad una vittoria facile della Spagna ma ora boh, sono parsi stanchi e hanno un giorno in meno di riposo...


----------



## smallball (28 Giugno 2013)

Brasile favorito,la Spagna ieri sera ha speso tantissimo


----------



## Butcher (28 Giugno 2013)

Due nazionali che odio. Un infortunio di massa ci starebbe bene.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Giugno 2013)

Godrò in qualsiasi caso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2013)

tiferò lo stesso la Spagna...


----------



## Djici (28 Giugno 2013)

per me e quasi come scegliere tra juve e inter


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> per me e quasi come scegliere tra juve e inter



anche per me...solo che le odio di meno Brasile e Spagna


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Giugno 2013)

tiferò brasile solo perchè c'è thiagone.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Giugno 2013)

*Formazioni ufficiali:*

Brasile (4-2-3-1): J. Cesar; D. Alves, Luiz, T. Silva, Marcelo; Luzi Gustavo, Paulinho; Hulk, Oscar, Neymar; Fred
Spagna (4-3-3): Casillas; Arbeloa, Ramos, Piqué, Alba; Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta; Pedro, Mata, Fernando Torres.


----------



## Solo (30 Giugno 2013)

Mah. La Spagna non la sopporto più, e il Brasile voglio che perda per via di Neymar. 

Speriamo che almeno sia una bella partita.


----------



## BB7 (30 Giugno 2013)

Speriamo in una partita divertente con tanti gol


----------



## juventino (30 Giugno 2013)

Forza Roja!!! Voglio vedere il bimbominkia piangere.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Forza Roja!!! Voglio vedere il bimbominkia piangere.



Preferisco che si faccia male subito, così posso sperare in una vittoria brasiliana a cuor leggero


----------



## Blu71 (1 Luglio 2013)

Forza Brasile.


----------



## juventino (1 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Preferisco che si faccia male subito, così posso sperare in una vittoria brasiliana a cuor leggero



Diciamo che sarebbe un buon compromesso


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2013)

E 1


----------



## Blu71 (1 Luglio 2013)

1-0. Bene.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Luglio 2013)

sbrotfl, GODO  spero che la spagna ne prenda tante


----------



## juventino (1 Luglio 2013)

Ancora sto cesso di Fred


----------



## chicagousait (1 Luglio 2013)

E' già sotto. Ah se avessimo avuto Balotelli e se nn fossimo stati dei mezzi cadaveri


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2013)

"Fregi"... Caressa è veramente incommentabile.


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2013)

Gli stanno facendo una testa così


----------



## juventino (1 Luglio 2013)

La preparata veramente bene Scolari.


----------



## Frikez (1 Luglio 2013)

Giallo??


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Luglio 2013)

La Spagna ha faticato tantissimo contro l'Italia, sono bolliti pure loro 
Arbeloa andava espulso comunque.


----------



## juventino (1 Luglio 2013)

Che cesso a pedali Hulk.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Luglio 2013)

Mi viene da piangere ogni volta che vedo giocare Thiago Silva. 



juventino ha scritto:


> Che cesso a pedali Hulk.



Ma poi quanto è grasso?
Sembra un giocatore che ha appeso gli scarpini al chiodo da 4/5 anni.

- - - Updated - - -

Al prossimo tuffo di quell'odioso bimbominkia brasiliano, inizio a tifare per la Spagna


----------



## Sheldon92 (1 Luglio 2013)

ritmi alti comunque, bella partita


----------



## juventino (1 Luglio 2013)

Piano piano sta uscendo la Spagna. Il Brasile a mio avviso non potrà esercitare la stessa pressione per tutta la partita.


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2013)

Mamma mia che gol


----------



## juventino (1 Luglio 2013)

Gol di Neymar. Purtroppo...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Luglio 2013)

Ha bucato la porta.


----------



## Frikez (1 Luglio 2013)

Fenomeno


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (1 Luglio 2013)

è un mostro


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Luglio 2013)

Maledetto bimbominkia 
Ha fatto un grandissimo gol purtroppo ...


----------



## Sheldon92 (1 Luglio 2013)

che gol Neymar


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Luglio 2013)

golasso. 

persino david luiz sta sembrando un fenomeno stasera, è in piena trance agonistica.


----------



## Frikez (1 Luglio 2013)

In Europa è da valutare (cit.)

Questo è un crack.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> In Europa è da valutare (cit.)
> 
> Questo è un crack.



Magari facesse crack


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Luglio 2013)

Gran sabongia di Neymar,ma da Casillas mi aspetto di più.
E che succede stasera a Luiz,è forte quasi quanto a FIFA


----------



## Frikez (1 Luglio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Magari facesse crack



A me fa impazzire, finalmente non ci sarà solo la sfida Messi Ronaldo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2013)

i numeri sono impressionanti a 21 anni...cmq voglio vedere cosa fa quest'anno al Barca e al Mondiale


----------



## Morghot (1 Luglio 2013)

Madonna che lecca che ha tirato, manco l'ho vista partire in diretta.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> A me fa impazzire, finalmente non ci sarà solo la sfida Messi Ronaldo.



Ah sì, finalmente una faccia nuova

Però peccato sia una faccia di.. Ecco


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Luglio 2013)

Il Brasile sta pressando al massimo, bravo Scolari a preparare la partita, ma la Spagna mi pare seriamente bollita.



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Magari facesse crack



.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> A me fa impazzire, finalmente non ci sarà solo la sfida Messi Ronaldo.



vediamo...ora per me non è manco tra i 10 attaccanti più forti al Mondo


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Luglio 2013)

Comunque questa Confederations è poco indicativa su Neymar eh.Prima di tutto gioca con la Nazionale in casa (al Mondiale per club contro il Barça non la strusciò),poi c'è da considerare che in Brasile è Dio,mentre a Barcellona sarà il paggetto del nano con la 10...
Per me vedremo di che pasta è fatto in Champions


----------



## juventino (1 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Comunque questa Confederations è poco indicativa su Neymar eh.Prima di tutto gioca con la Nazionale in casa (al Mondiale per club contro il Barça non la strusciò),poi c'è da considerare che in Brasile è Dio,mentre a Barcellona sarà il paggetto del nano con la 10...
> Per me vedremo di che pasta è fatto in Champions



Perfetto. Paragonarlo già a Messi o Ronaldo è follia pura.


----------



## MisterBet (1 Luglio 2013)

Che arata, si era visto però nelle semifinali come atleticamente ci fosse un abisso tra questo Brasile e questa Spagna...il salvataggio incredibile di David Luiz spartiacque della partita visto il raddoppio di Neymar tre minuti dopo...


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2013)

Piallata incredibile. Tipo Bayern Barça


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Luglio 2013)

Che _enculada_.
Anche se battono la Spagna 5-0, sono straconvinto che il Brasile non vincerà il prossimo mondiale.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Luglio 2013)

E 3


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Piallata incredibile. Tipo Bayern Barça



esatto, lo stavo per scrivere. 

qua vien fuori un'altra stuprata spagnola, e la cosa non può che farmi piacere.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Luglio 2013)

Ma che rigore è? ROTFL


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Luglio 2013)

altra gif in arrivo per Ramos  dopo quella del pallone nello spazio  

ma con tutti i nani del barça in campo, devono farlo battere a un difensore il rigore ?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Luglio 2013)

Con tutti quelli che ha la Spagna, tira Sergio Ramos, da ufficio indagini


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Luglio 2013)

Sergio Ramos con i rigori non va molto d'accordo.
Mi è arrivato in giardino ieri il pallone che ha tirato l'anno scorso in semifinale contro il Bayern.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Luglio 2013)

Che batosta. Bene.


----------



## Frikez (1 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vediamo...ora per me non è manco tra i 10 attaccanti più forti al Mondo



Per me lo è già e ce ne accorgeremo il prossimo anno vedendolo giocare in Europa.

Non è un fenomeno


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Luglio 2013)

bello vedere i piangina spagnoli circondare l'arbitro rosicando.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Luglio 2013)

C'ha una facilità di dribbling in corsa assurda


----------



## Frikez (1 Luglio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> C'ha una facilità di dribbling in corsa assurda



Con una velocità d'esecuzione folle, pazzesco


----------



## Dexter (1 Luglio 2013)

FREGI. Sto pensando di togliere Sky per Caressa e Mauro...


----------



## Principe (1 Luglio 2013)

Neymar non e' forte ..... Ha fatto male il barca a comprarlo ahaha


----------



## Sheldon92 (1 Luglio 2013)

Thiago


----------



## Dexter (1 Luglio 2013)

Esce FREGI che lascia il posto a Jo...Vabè...Sto Caressa dovrebbe andare in Rai..


----------



## juventino (1 Luglio 2013)

A mio avviso molti meriti vanno a Scolari, che ha saputo costruire un Brasile con una condizione fisica ed un atletismo spaventosi. Va detto però che in un anno molte cose possono cambiare e quindi ci andrei piano con gli entusiasmi.


----------



## Principe (1 Luglio 2013)

Fatto sta che ho sentito genre dire che neymar e' sopravvalutato..... Grasse risate .... Non Sara' mai messi ma UNO piu forte di lui dal 90 in giu chi sarebbe ? Balotelli ha cmq 2 anni in piu e non so chi e' piu' forte credo neymar


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Luglio 2013)

Julio Cesare


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (1 Luglio 2013)

comunque il neymar visto in confederations è tanta roba davvero.Bisognerà solo vedere come si integrerà con messi nel barça


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> A mio avviso molti meriti vanno a Scolari, che ha saputo costruire un Brasile con una condizione fisica ed un atletismo spaventosi. Va detto però che in un anno molte cose possono cambiare e quindi ci andrei piano con gli entusiasmi.



Ma sopratutto ha creato una *squadra*,quando i suoi predecessori si limitavano a mettere insieme un ammasso informe di talento.



Principe ha scritto:


> Fatto sta che ho sentito genre dire che neymar e' sopravvalutato..... Grasse risate .... Non Sara' mai messi ma UNO piu forte di lui dal 90 in giu chi sarebbe ? Balotelli ha cmq 2 anni in piu e non so chi e' piu' forte credo neymar



Neymar,finchè non replica le sue prestazioni brasileire (intese come campionato e nazionale) in Europa,non può essere messo sullo stesso piano dei grandissimi,a mio parere.
Certo,se sfornerà prestazioni del genere contro i vari Bayern,Manchester,ecc. non si potrà non ammettere di essere davanti ad un Campione.


----------



## Gnagnazio (1 Luglio 2013)

Godo


----------



## juventino (1 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma sopratutto ha creato una *squadra*,quando i suoi predecessori si limitavano a mettere insieme un ammasso informe di talento.



È questa la grande capacità di Scolari. A mio avviso è uno dei migliori selezionatori (che sono diversi dagli allenatori come li intendiamo noi) al mondo. Il Brasile avrebbe dovuto riprenderlo subito dopo Dunga.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Luglio 2013)

Godo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2013)

Finale del mondiale 2014 Brasile-Germania con questi ultimi che si vendicheranno del 2002.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Luglio 2013)

alla spagna manca il finalizzatore, è come il Barca senza Messi e a volte il tikitaka non basta... è dura competere con Germania e Brasile (che in casa il prossimo anno avrà molte marce in più), se poi fanno fatica anche con i cessi dell'Italia


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Luglio 2013)

Alla Spagna è mancato davvero molto il Dr. Fuentes


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> alla spagna manca il finalizzatore, è come il Barca senza Messi e a volte il tikitaka non basta... è dura competere con Germania e Brasile (che in casa il prossimo anno avrà molte marce in più), se poi fanno fatica anche con i cessi dell'Italia



intanto quei cessi hanno umiliato la Germania 1 anno fa e fatto sudare come nessun altro la Spagna Campione di tutto


----------



## juventino (1 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Finale del mondiale 2014 Brasile-Germania con questi ultimi che si vendicheranno del 2002.



Andiamoci piano ripeto. Ci sono anche altre nazionali che sulla carta sono più forti di questo Brasile. I crucchi poi negli ultimi anni se la fanno sempre sotto nei momenti decisivi.


----------



## BB7 (1 Luglio 2013)

Partita divertente. Brasile che ha giocato a ritmi assurdi (a volte eccessivamente fallosi) per tutto il tempo, sembravano dopati. I gol del Brasile sono arrivati nei momenti giusti, appena iniziata la partita, a fine primo tempo quando stava calando il ritmo e inizio secondo tempo. Nel Brasile è difficile scegliere un migliore in campo perchè hanno fatto tutti una grande partita, invece nella Spagna l'unico che ci ha veramente provato fino alla fine è stato il solito Iniesta oltre a Navas entrato dopo. Mi è piaciuta la filosofia dei verdeoro, 3 passaggi per arrivare in porta e affidamento al talento dei singoli. Anche prima giocavano cosi ma la differenza imho è stata il pressing che stavolta è stato incredibile anche se bisogna dire che la Spagna non era quella che conoscevamo... molto sotto sia fisicamente che di organizzazione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Andiamoci piano ripeto. Ci sono anche altre nazionali che sulla carta sono più forti di questo Brasile. I crucchi poi negli ultimi anni se la fanno sempre sotto nei momenti decisivi.


Io dico che il prossimo sarà l'anno della Germania, per quanto riguarda il Brasile credo che sarà mandato avanti almeno fino alla finale, un po' di squadra ce l'hanno e quindi ecco la finale. La Spagna ha concluso il suo ciclo, il 2014 non sarà il nostro mondiale e l'Olanda è ancora troppo giovane.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> intanto quei cessi hanno umiliato la Germania 1 anno fa e fatto sudare come nessun altro la Spagna Campione di tutto



noi con la Germania vinceremo sempre, siamo la loro bestia nera... per il resto siamo poca cosa


----------



## juventino (1 Luglio 2013)

Comunque in questo Brasile uno che mi ha veramente impressionato è stato Paulinho. Pensavo non fosse niente di che e invece si è dimostrato un centrocampista clamoroso. A mio avviso dopo questa Confederations è entrato nel taccuino di club decisamente più importanti di Tottenham, Inter e Roma, che, con tutto il rispetto, sarebbero riduttivi per uno come lui.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque in questo Brasile uno che mi ha veramente impressionato è stato Paulinho. Pensavo non fosse niente di che e invece si è dimostrato un centrocampista clamoroso. A mio avviso dopo questa Confederations è entrato nel taccuino di club decisamente più importanti di Tottenham, Inter e Roma, che, con tutto il rispetto, sarebbero riduttivi per uno come lui.



già bel giocatore, ieri ha fatto un pallonetto con una facilità incredibile


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Luglio 2013)

Piallata assurda c'è poco da dire!
Questo Brasile il prossimo anno potrà seriamente dire la sua.


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Luglio 2013)

Interessante questo Brasile,ma non cambio idea! La Spagna e la Germania continuano a essergli superiori


----------



## Gre-No-Li (1 Luglio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Interessante questo Brasile,ma non cambio idea! La Spagna e la Germania continuano a essergli superiori


Sempre che la Spagna trovi qualcosa di diverso dal tica-taca...ormai le squadre di un certo livello hanno capito come contrastarlo. Il Brasile, rispetto all'Italia, si è trovato un Casillas non in serata giusta. Contro l'Italia ha parato tutto, con il Brasile è andato per giuggiole...la differenza è stata tutta lì.


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Luglio 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Sempre che la Spagna trovi qualcosa di diverso dal tica-taca...ormai le squadre di un certo livello hanno capito come contrastarlo. Il Brasile, rispetto all'Italia, si è trovato un Casillas non in serata giusta. Contro l'Italia ha parato tutto, con il Brasile è andato per giuggiole...la differenza è stata tutta lì.



Gli avversari hanno capito come contrastarlo se la Spagna è in riserva e loro corrono A 1000,mica dettagli


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Luglio 2013)

Questo dimostra quanto la finale dell'europeo dell'anno scorso sia falsa. D'altronde quando si fanno due semfinale una al mercoledi l'altra al giovedi, le condizioni fisiche della squadra che ha giocato giovedi non saranno certe perfette.


----------



## Djici (2 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo dimostra quanto la finale dell'europeo dell'anno scorso sia falsa. D'altronde quando si fanno due semfinale una al mercoledi l'altra al giovedi, le condizioni fisiche della squadra che ha giocato giovedi non saranno certe perfette.



daccordo su questo punto. 
ma il problema e che se vuoi lo stesso tempo di riposo per la finale allora devi fare giocare le semifinali lo stesso giorno (magari con 2 ore di distanza cosi si possono vedere tuttte e 2 in televisione).
ma poi il problema si estende : devono giocare i quarti di finale lo stesso giorno per non essere penalizzati in semifinale... e quindi ora ci sono 4 partite da giocare lo stesso giorno...
e se parliamo di manifestazioni piu lunghe... si devono giocare li ottavi lo stesso giorno...

insomma e impossibile.


----------

